# Drone footage of mullet run



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just came across this.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4fb_1474812944


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The Fall Mullet Run in FL in LEGENDARY . . .

We are heading down to Palm Beach County this Friday . . . 16 days, total ( 1 driving day, each way ), to allow us 14 days in the area and I am STOKED . . . 

Going back to my old stomping grounds and I am GOING FISHING ( Pier, Jetty, Surf ) ! ! !

I'll bring my laptop, so I can upload "goodies" from the trip . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Going the opposite direction tomorrow. OBX, Pier and surf. 

Fair weather and tight lines to you.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Digger54 said:


> Going the opposite direction tomorrow. OBX, Pier and surf.
> 
> Fair weather and tight lines to you.



Where are you headed and which pier ?

This website is helpful . . .

*http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/north-carolina*

Have a safe trip & Tight Lines !


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Frisco. Will probably surf fish around or near the old Hatteras pier. Will likely fish Avon, Jennette's, and maybe Rodanthe one day each kind of like a bucket list thing. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Digger54 said:


> Frisco. Will probably surf fish around or near the old Hatteras pier. Will likely fish Avon, Jennette's, and maybe Rodanthe one day each kind of like a bucket list thing. Thanks for the link.


I'm not sure what kind of condition the Rodanthe pier may be in. It was heavily damaged by a storm and a lot of the pier may not have been replaced. 

*https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g49489-d4801280-r386728079-Rodanthe_Pier-Rodanthe_Outer_Banks_North_Carolina.html*

*http://outerbanksvoice.com/2016/01/07/already-damaged-rodanthe-pier-loses-another-large-section/*

*http://wavy.com/2015/02/11/storm-damage-closes-rodanthe-pier-for-months/*

*http://abc11.com/news/rodanthe-pier-loses-another-chunk-into-the-atlantic/1151468/*

You might want to get more information about what's going on there, in advance !

Tight Lines !


----------

